# how frequent will my cat call for mating?



## sal_1988 (Jun 9, 2009)

hi everyone just wanted to pick ur minds again.....

how frequent will my cat call and be in season? if possible does anyone know the patterns of her coming in heat as she has started calling for the first time yesterday?

many thanks, sal.


----------



## anna-coco2009 (Feb 20, 2009)

I would be very really intrested too as my cat has started to call, the first to night i was not so bad but tonight she is getting louder!!

I have booker her in to be spayed next week.

any info would be great thanks.


Anna


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

It really can vary between cats. Although generally in the Autumn and Winter cats stop calling. This is only general though. It is not to be certain.

However if your cat is an indoor cat and you use central heating (or your house is warm all year round) she might well call all year round.

Some cats can come into season every 3/4 weeks. This can happen until they mate or are spayed.

Queens can get very stressed if they continue to come into season but not mated. They are also the best escape artists. So caution is advised when opening doors to the outside.

If you are planning on having a litter from your queen then this is normally done when she is 1 yrs old, normally 2nd season. If you are not planning a litter than get her spayed asap! 

I am not an expert on cats but i am only speaking from my experience with my own 4 cats and what i have researched.

Someone more experienced will hopefully come on this thread and advise you!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Depends on her breed, inclinations etc, Siamese can call for 7-10 days every two to three weeks, and they are LOUD.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Sal and Anna - Acacia and Leah gave good answers and I don't wish to add further to theirs regarding frequency of calling. 

Just thought I would say that many vets will advise you to wait until your cats have finished their calling before they spay. Vets prefer not to perform a spay operation whilst a little queen is on heat. 

If you are not planning to breed, let your 'girl' complete this call - could be anything from 3 - 10 days at the outside extremes - then arrange an appointment with the vet.


----------



## sal_1988 (Jun 9, 2009)

hi everyone,

My cat is a siamese 10/ nearly 11 months old i plan on breeding her after she is one years old, she has never meowed so still shocked that she has this powerful voice, i like to think she is singing that was i dont let it get to me haha! 

My house is central heated and she only started calling since my heating has been switched on, and it will stay on now through out till summer, so ear il be hearing a lot more of her talented singing lol! 

many thanks everyone for you advise and replys!

x sal x


----------



## anna-coco2009 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, i have had no sleep for the past 3 nights......I did not think a cat could be so loud, I went to the vet today and have booked her in to be spayed on monday 14th sept. 

I cant wait, I need to get some sleep..lol

Thanks for the info.

Anna and Coco


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

anna-coco2009 said:


> Hi everyone, i have had no sleep for the past 3 nights......I did not think a cat could be so loud, I went to the vet today and have booked her in to be spayed on monday 14th sept.I cant wait, I need to get some sleep..lol


I think I said this on another thread but boy..... a Siamese in full throated roar on her Mad Day certainly sorts out the wannabe breeders from the truly dedicated... 

You are lucky if she's only singing - my first girl would stand on the windowsill 24 hrs a day *roaring*... like a mini serengeti lion.... cross between a honk and a roar!

Some call every 14 days... i.e. from Day 1 of calling, for a full 7-10 days... calm down for about 2 days then start again 14 days after the previous call. Summer or winter doesn't always make a difference. With a girl of this type, it even makes it very hard to get them booked in for spaying - I've had two like this now, and one is a moggy!!!

A very savvy cat vet may suggest Ovarid to put her off call long enough for a spay, but this isn't used much these days, so you'd need a vet who knows a lot about cat breeding. A well mannered neutered boy can also help in these circumstances


----------



## zljmom (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi everyone
Just wondering if anyone knows what the heat cycles are like for british shorthairs as i have a girl who i plan to breed on her next cycle but she does`nt seem to be calling anymore since june she`s not already pregnant as she doed`nt go ouside. do you if i give the heating a blast this might set her off?ut:


----------



## ginger-whiskers (Sep 8, 2009)

it depends on the cat

Some cats only call in the spring and summer

some call every 3 weeks

others will only call 2-3 times in a year


Are you planning on breeding your girl? if not get her done, as she is at risk of pyometra if not.


----------

